# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Robusto Cigar Review - Just right



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to say I really like this cigar, I have tried several of their sticks and have yet to find one I do not enjoy, this one is no exception. It ...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Robusto Cigar Review - Just right


----------

